# Merry Christmas Fellow Shacksters!



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Since I will have limited time here at the Shack for the next few days with Christmas here and 10 or so inches of new snow far with at least another foot on the way...


Merry Christmas everyone!​
I hope one and all have a very safe and wonderful holiday. :T

And if anyone owns a Bobcat near me and wants to come take care of my driveway.... :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right back at you Mech, Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Same to you, Mech!

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes,

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE​
:wave:


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas too everybody to.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, I am late in saying this but I hope everyone at the Shack has a Merry Christmas!


----------

